# eth0 problem on msi wind u100

## sk8harddiefast

i have made modrobe everything in lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko but when i ifconfig -a is showing me only lo.

and when i ifconfig eth0 say to me 

```
eth0: error fetching interface information: device not found
```

Last edited by sk8harddiefast on Sat May 09, 2009 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

that kernel is probably too old.

use system rescue cd http://www.sysresccd.org/Download in place of gentoo 2008.0 cd

or

there are current cd's on the gentoo mirrors under /releases/<arch>/autobuilds

or 

use any other distro current livecd

----------

## sk8harddiefast

system rescue cd didnt help me =[

what i must to do? propably can't work r8169.

with lspci see RTL8101E PCI express fast ethernet controler but modprobe r8169 in lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net tells me that r8169 module not found!!!!plz help me!!!i want gentoo in my netbook!

----------

## DONAHUE

Did you run net-setup at the command line prompt? Cold comfort, I had no problem on my u100 with ethernet and sysresccd. 

If net-setup works, you should also be able to run startx at the CLI prompt and get a GUI and browser and other tools for use in the install. 

Alternatively see if the current ubuntu livecd will give you a gui, network and browser. If it does, 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

 and then proceed with the install; using the gentoo handbook from the point where the handbook has booted the minimal cd. Ubuntu also worked on mine and gave GUI and browser.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

for net-setup i must emerge livecd-tools.so without internet i cant have net-setup  :Sad:  .and net-setup how to configure eth0 when my system have just not install the driver properly.in gentoo setup,(on network installation part) there was none networking interface!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and when i go to lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko and modprobe r8169 stack and do nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!the same with the minimal installation cd   :Sad:  .net-setup did nothing and modprobe r8169 stack again.

----------

## DONAHUE

net-setup is on the system rescue cd, no need to emerge it in order to run it on the system rescue cd.

----------

